

Using Puppet + Rspec to recruit DevOps/SysAdmin [Toolkit] - tora
https://github.com/zalora/automated_sysadmin_screen_test

======
tora
I do not like to give theoretical/artificial problems in interview sessions, I
like to provision challenge environment which resembles day to day work of
Operation Engineers. This tool is of a great help

~~~
makerops
This is really cool, thanks!

